# New Dye Sublimation product for dark 50/50 ??



## JustinAdrenal (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey everyone!!
Just spent 3 hours searching Forums on Dye Sublimation...all i really found was forums back in 07, 09..etc... i gave up and decided to just ask! Technology has come along way and was wondering if there were any new product out for Dye Sublimation for 50/50 dark shirts? Has anyone figured out a good consistent press technique(temp, pressure, time) that gave a good outcome? I would like some of my shirts to have a vintage look but I have some designs that have yellow, green, and red that would look amazing on black shirts! Just looking for some advice! 

I am new to all this I started out using screen printing and its just not needed because I won't have allot of sales at first so I figured using a Heat Press out of my own home would be perfect till I start getting more popular. I have learned so much from this website so thank you for your time and your help! 

Justin


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

You can use dye sub ink on opaque transfer papers, but that would be significantly more expensive than using pigment inks. The opaque transfers create the white layer like white ink does in screen printing.

You cannot dye sub a black shirt, because with sublimation you are dyeing the poly fibers in the shirt. There is not a dye that is darker than black that I know about. Hopefully one day there will be a discharge ink for poly, but that would take some amazing kind of science I'm sure.

If you like the feel/hand of dye sub, then you will be very unhappy with the feel/hand of opaque transfers. You may be able to get plastisol transfers made that would work for you on dark shirts. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JustinAdrenal (Aug 11, 2011)

Like I said I am new to all this so sorry if this is a dumb question but can't I do a white dye to black shirt? Most of my shirts are just the font... If you want a example go to my website adrenalind.com and click on clothing section... Or just click on the words that say " check out our Apparel" I have a shirt on there that is black and has white lettering down the middle spelling Adrenal... I want these on 50/50.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This comes up every year or so.........there is no sublimation process for dark garments and using 50/50 material only dyes the polyester portion of white or light garments. Ink on the non polyester material well wash off, leaving a grunge look that some may like


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

There are never any dumb questions especially when you are new. If you want a soft hand to your shirts similar to sublimation, then research discharge dyes for screen printing. It will not work well on 50/50 shirts though. You would need to use 100% cotton shirts. With discharge ink, a design on a black shirt would end up being a natural/off-white color. There is no hand to the print because the discharge has taken the black dye out of the shirt. If they ever come up with a similar process for dye sub, then there will be no limits as to what you can do with pre-made shirts.


----------



## JustinAdrenal (Aug 11, 2011)

Makes sense... Well I found this thread that's recent... 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t160898-2.html

post #20 

Seems like they are confident in the transfer even though it's a process. Once I get ready I will probably try this!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

JustinAdrenal

your PM BOX is FULL 

Please delete 5 emails


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

JustinAdrenal said:


> Like I said I am new to all this so sorry if this is a dumb question but can't I do a white dye to black shirt?


No, you can't dye black t-shirt into white colour. You can bleach it to an extend. 
If you want just simple text or graphics that don't require full colour, discharge screen printing could be your answer. 

If your design is not too big and you are happy to have it done as a patch/applique on the shirt, then TransFabric you are reffering to form a different thread could be a solution.


----------



## JustinAdrenal (Aug 11, 2011)

skdave said:


> JustinAdrenal
> 
> your PM BOX is FULL
> 
> Please delete 5 emails


skdave there ya go! didn't know the 5 emails counted your sent mail too


----------

